
Ask HN: Best big group [board] games - RevRal
Hello,<p>Partner and I recently decided to get married, and that the wedding will simply be a large group game and a non-ceremonial &quot;Signing of the Documents&quot;. Most of our friends are geeks and board-gamers, so complexity is a plus. I&#x27;m having a hard time finding a site devoted to such an activity, mostly games for campers and the like....<p>All recommendations are appreciated, thank you :).
======
Someone
Large, and complexity is a plus? The Campaign for North Africa would be an
excellent choice, but its war theme may not be to your liking (1)

Seriously: why don't you let your guests design a game for you? Announce a
week or so in advance that there will be a 3D printer, CNC mill, good color
printer, pens, paint, etc, tell them your requirements (# of players, playing
time, and "we should like it" should suffice) and see what they come up with.
If the group is large, make teams that compete for the "best of show" award.

1) see
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Campaign_for_North_Afric...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Campaign_for_North_Africa)

